# welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???



## kulti007 (14. August 2007)

also ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals alle fred´s gelesen in denen diese frage vorkommt. doch beantwortet wurde diese nicht.

ich brauche ein echo, was in erster linie die grundstruktur und tiefe weiter gibt. der tiefenbereich ist meistens zwischen 2 und max. 10m. ich habe einfach keine ahnung welches in diesen flachwasser das richtige lot ist. 

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich eine fischanzeige brauche die auch halbwegs stimmt. einige von euch haben in anderen fred´s geschrieben dass das irgendwann kommen wird und man spätestens dann ein "teures" kauft. zwei echos zu kaufen würde ich schon vermeiden wollen |rolleyes

ich denk mal mehr als 150 bis 200 euro bekomme ich von meiner freundin nich genehmigt |kopfkrat:q

ich danke euch schonmal für eure antworten #h


----------



## schwedenklausi (14. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*

1 - Schlageter anrufen
2 - Freundin wechseln ( war nur Spaß )

schwedenklausi


----------



## shorty 38 (14. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*

Versuch es bei E-bay oder bei Becker - Technik in Hamburg (Google). Er ist zwar kein Forenpartner, hat aber eine sehr gute Beratung und war bei meinem Kauf um zirka 200 Euro billiger. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Jirko (14. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*

nabend kulti #h

für´n "schmalen" taler und für´s flachwasser schau mal nach dem eagle trifinder 2 (büschn googlen)... gerade für flachere gewässerbereiche bestens geeignet #h


----------



## kulti007 (15. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*

danke erstmal #h


----------



## kulti007 (15. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*



Jirko schrieb:


> nabend kulti #h
> 
> für´n "schmalen" taler und für´s flachwasser schau mal nach dem eagle trifinder 2 (büschn googlen)... gerade für flachere gewässerbereiche bestens geeignet #h



ich habe mal google für mich arbeiten laßen. is ja echt nen schönes teil, doch ob meine bank mir diesen kredit gewehrt #c

gibts nich was besseres für weniger :q:q:q

nee, weniger würde schon reichen #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*

Gerade für den "Flachwasserbereich" ist das Eagle Trifinder durch seinen großen Sendewinkel eine feine Sache. 
Es gibt sicher eine Menge günstigere Geräte, bloß ob du mit so einem auch glücklich wirst...#c


----------



## Lumpi1981 (15. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*



> 1 - Schlageter anrufen
> 2 - Freundin wechseln


Zu 1: Herr Schlageter vom Echolotzentrum Paderborn, hat wirklich ziemlich viel Erfahrungen mit Echoloten habe mich auch von Ihm beraten lassen und mir dann ein Humminbird 717 gekauft.

Zu 2: geheimkonto Anlegen|sagnix


----------



## floh72 (15. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*

Ich habe auch gerade mit Ihm Telefoniert und mir nach 30 minuten Beratung ein Humminbird 323 zugelegt.....ruf da mal an es lohnt sich auf alle fälle.

So eine ausführliche Beratung bekommst Du nichtmal beim Neuwagen Kauf!!
:vik:


----------



## kulti007 (15. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*

danke nochmal für die antworten #h


----------



## Jirko (15. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*

huhu kulti #h

bekommst du aber doch schon für bummelich € 200! #h


----------



## kulti007 (15. August 2007)

*AW: welches echolot ist das richtige für mich???*



Jirko schrieb:


> huhu kulti #h
> 
> bekommst du aber doch schon für bummelich € 200! #h



echt |kopfkrat

gestern als ich kamerad google befragt habe war das billigste bei ebay für 249 euronen #c

dann werde ich mich noch mal umschauen 

danke


----------

